# Just curious about my red dun gelding:) photos and pedigree inc



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

just wanted to do this for fun, no real reason. 
here are photos of his pedigree & of my baby boy. 
one question, im told he has pig eyes? a distinct trait of two eyed jack, what is this? im not sure i see it.



































this one for his eyes...









here is is pedigree and registration:


















thank you!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pig eyes just means his eyes look small for the size of his head.

He has a lot of Two Eyed Jack line breeding. The photos are not good for critique but I like the look of him (what I can see).


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah he does, a whole bunch of it. nearly all of his papers are champions too, one or two died before that unfortunately but i got him for 1,000 from a guy who lives in town, and i found out his brother sold for 6,800 at the pitzer ranch! not that any of it really matters, but im always interested by that kind of stuff. but yeah id like to think hes got pretty good papers, others would beg to differ and thats okay as well. he doesnt have foundation papers though, that would have been a nice touch. lol

and thank you, i just wondered what people though about his structure and all, i really never asked to have a horse critiqued before so i didnt know what photos to use lol i ride pleasure for now and occasionally help my friends with cattle, sorting, moving, pairing etc and havent really cared or needed to have him judged before lol just interesting to know what others think of him lol


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

He certainly looks like a Two Eyed Jack! I owned one and they have a very similar look. He does have small eyes compared to the size of his head, but they are placed well...so I would not call him pig eyed. I'd like to see a true confo shot of him, because there are some things I see I like...then some (like the length of his neck) not so much.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

ok i will try to get one for you to see better! yeah so far most of the two eyed jack descendents looks very similiar to him, kinda funny lol


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^Two Eyed Jack was a very proflific stud and stamped his mark on most of his foals.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

okay now that i know what the correct picture is for this, let me post one here in just a second


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> okay now that i know what the correct picture is for this, let me post one here in just a second


 
Cool! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

that was the best i could do, he isnt much for standing still and as soon as i went in there he just wanted to follow me.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I like this guy alot....he shows tremendous balance from front to back. His neck looks better in this pic, has the right length for his body. He's stocky and carrying the same weight front and back when you compare his hip and his front end, super nice set to his hock, his cannons match as well as his pasterns with their length and angle. His pasterns are a tad on the short side, but it matches him and what is going on with the rest of his body. He does have a smaller eye....but he has the classic large jowl Two Eyed Jack head.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> I like this guy alot....he shows tremendous balance from front to back. His neck looks better in this pic, has the right length for his body. He's stocky and carrying the same weight front and back when you compare his hip and his front end, super nice set to his hock, his cannons match as well as his pasterns with their length and angle. His pasterns are a tad on the short side, but it matches him and what is going on with the rest of his body. He does have a smaller eye....but he has the classic large jowl Two Eyed Jack head.


thank you for your opinion, i always like to hear what other people have to say about my boy, whether it be good or bad its interesting to hear different views besides my own view of just loving him to pieces lol 

yeah i most of my photos, its hard to tell his shapes because his angles are different but now that i got a pretty good, and correct photo of him he looks alot better i must say. some photos his neck looks short and weird lol. **** yes he does have the large T.E.J. head lol 

thank you again!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's the TEJ I owned...the only pic I have scanned. This pic has to be 20+ years old. But your horse and mine were so similar in body.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Here's the TEJ I owned...the only pic I have scanned. This pic has to be 20+ years old. But your horse and mine were so similar in body.


oh yeah, i deffinately see a lot of similarities in the body style, and obviously color and markings too. my boy only has one one sock, a star, strip and snip but seems they all have something to the sort, atleast color wise for the most part! i actually am astounded by the similarities in my horse and your horses body structure.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ Yep, I look for more pics and scan them. People will have differing opinions about TEJ horses. I know a bunch of time event folks that won't touch them with a ten foot pole, but they are awesome everyday versatile horses, especially with what you said you do with yours! The one I owned WAS a barrel race flunkie...he wanted to be a WP pleasure and trail horse...and he did that well.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> ^ Yep, I look for more pics and scan them. People will have differing opinions about TEJ horses. I know a bunch of time event folks that won't touch them with a ten foot pole, but they are awesome everyday versatile horses, especially with what you said you do with yours! The one I owned WAS a barrel race flunkie...he wanted to be a WP pleasure and trail horse...and he did that well.


agreed, especially about the timed events. They arent very fast when it comes to that, but they are great cowy horses and great workers and what i think just makes a great all around, like you said, versatile horse. but indeed if i was looking for speed, i wouldnt pick a TEJ either lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Add me to those who like him a lot. Great balance and really good bone. His head is a tiny bit "clunky" looking. Now that's a real techinical term for you.

but being pig-eyed is just something that is esthetically not as pleasing;. does not interfere with their serviceability as a horse.

my lease horse Zulu is a bit small of eye, but I think it's cute!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

This horse would be considered pig-eyed.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> This horse would be considered pig-eyed.


whoah, atleast if steel is considered pig eyed, its not this bad as far as i can tell... just my opinion


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Ya, your horse does not compare with this one. I love your guy....enjoy him!!!!


----------

